# .



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thats a good deal. But who plays a Twin these days?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

looks to be an 80s model with the half power switch. Decent price but I think they are still not desirable.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Is that just a reskin of The Twin? Looks pretty similar.


----------



## SurfGreenTele (Jan 24, 2010)

Chito said:


> Thats a good deal. But who plays a Twin these days?


I’d buy it, I play ridiculously big amps almost exclusively haha


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

jayoldschool said:


> Is that just a reskin of The Twin? Looks pretty similar.


Yeah it sure does except for the tolex and the knobs. I have an 88 The Twin and the control layout is the same as this one. And it also mentions in the ad that it is an 87 so it's a Rivera era Twin. The speakers have also been replaced from the looks of it.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Chito said:


> Thats a good deal. But who plays a Twin these days?


i do ! Not by choice though it’s just my back up


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Chito said:


> Thats a good deal. But who plays a Twin these days?


I want to say "I DO!!!!" but I haven't even turned mine on since I got my Marshall DSL.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Chito said:


> Thats a good deal. But who plays a Twin these days?


Lots of people on this forum play crazy wattage tube amps that are meant for the good/bad old days of stadium rock or playing big club gigs depends on your personal taste I guess? 

I went way way way down in wattage and have zero desire for a Twin or anything more than what I have now. I did that already and learned from it. 

Less watts, better tone for today's applications IMO.


----------



## jamesplotkin (11 mo ago)

SurfGreenTele said:


> I’d buy it, I play ridiculously big amps almost exclusively haha


Same here! I also happen to think they're nice to look at...but that's just me.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Chito said:


> Yeah it sure does except for the tolex and the knobs. I have an 88 The Twin and the control layout is the same as this one. And it also mentions in the ad that it is an 87 so it's a Rivera era Twin. The speakers have also been replaced from the looks of it.


I could be wrong but I believe this is after Rivera left Fender, so not a Rivera era Fender. Maybe @StevieMac can confirm one way or the other.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Paul Rivera was at Fender '81-'84 and started selling his own amps sometime in '86 I believe. Fender held over some of his amp designs (e.g. Super Champ & Concert) into '86/'87 but, strictly speaking, that's not the "Rivera-era" at Fender. The Red Knob amps (and those based on them) came later and were PCB, having nothing to do with Rivera's designs.


----------



## SurfGreenTele (Jan 24, 2010)

jamesplotkin said:


> Same here! I also happen to think they're nice to look at...but that's just me.


Me too, and they sound fuller at bedroom volumes and than small amps. I like a fair amount of low end in my tone. Also, they make good tables for pedals and stuff.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

That's a good deal - a few months ago, that is. Lately I've seen these Twins drop in price. I'm glad I sold mine last year to finance other gear. There's a few near my area for under $650, they're normally $850 - $2.000 depending on the model/year. I think it's because of some of the good reasons cited in this thread.


----------

